# Annett Möller (Halterlose) & Birgit von Bentzel - RTL_HD - 12.01.2014



## Amilo2 (12 Jan. 2014)

Video 

oder

Video ​


----------



## weazel32 (12 Jan. 2014)

wo sind die halterlos???


danke dir für BvB & AnMö


----------



## deal1 (12 Jan. 2014)

Man sieht sie auf dem ersten Bild musst genau hingucken.
Wie immer ein schöner Anblick 
Danke schön


----------



## Christian30 (12 Jan. 2014)

ich seh da auch nichts ....nicht mal ansatzweise .trotzdem schöne beine


----------



## weazel32 (12 Jan. 2014)

deal1 schrieb:


> Man sieht sie auf dem ersten Bild musst genau hingucken.
> Wie immer ein schöner Anblick
> Danke schön



ah ok....:thumbup:


----------



## vivodus (12 Jan. 2014)

Wenn der Wunsch zum Vater des Gedanken wird.


----------



## Ludger77 (12 Jan. 2014)

Danke für die beiden Damen!


----------



## fredclever (12 Jan. 2014)

Danke für die netten Damen sehr nett


----------



## DocSnyder (13 Jan. 2014)

Wow, sehr schönes Video eine sehr schönen Frau. Danke!


----------



## caipi (13 Jan. 2014)

Genial - Danke für den Upload


----------



## hs4711 (13 Jan. 2014)

Danke Dir für Annett


----------



## Leonardo2010 (13 Jan. 2014)

Danke für die zauberhafte Annett Möller !!


----------



## Bananenhans (13 Jan. 2014)

Danke fürs uppen erstmal
Aber sorry,
Das sind keine halterlosen. Auf der Höhe niemals. Was nach dem schwarzen du für Haut hälst ist der Innenrock. Die müßten ja praktisch knapp über dem Knie zuende sein. Und wenn die Kamera ganz dich an ihr dran ist auf Beinhöhe, sieht man null von dem Rand der halterlosen. Was bei der engheit von dem Rock sichtbar wäre.

Muss dich leider enttäuschen aber ansonsten gute Quali:thumbup:


----------



## MeierHeld (14 Jan. 2014)

:thx: für die heissen RTL-Mädels....

Gruß


----------



## jensemann75 (18 Jan. 2014)

so machen nachrichten spass! ;-)


----------



## hierro4 (18 Jan. 2014)

Echt Klasse!! Sieht gut aus!


----------



## fattony (18 Jan. 2014)

Vielen Dank für die beiden. Das sind auf jedenfall Halterlose, sie zieht doch wohl kaum einen hautfarbenen Unterrock an. Sie sitzen nur ein bisschen tief, sieht man doch auch auf den anderen Caps.

Hätte ich von Annett gar nicht erwartet, eher von Birgit, die in der Vergangenheit ja schon mal halterlos unterwegs war.


----------



## hurradeutschland (22 Feb. 2014)

Auch wenn keine Halterlosen sehr nett anzusehen


----------



## berlin_suche (1 März 2014)

deal1 schrieb:


> Man sieht sie auf dem ersten Bild musst genau hingucken.
> Wie immer ein schöner Anblick
> Danke schön



Da lohnt sich der erste Blick ... man muss es allerdings wissen ...


----------



## fabio987 (1 März 2014)

schöne Aussichten danke


----------



## konfused (18 März 2014)

danke für die beiden damen;-)


----------



## beckerud (20 Aug. 2014)

gerne mehr davon^^


----------



## zdaisse (20 Aug. 2014)

zwei absolute Sahneschnitten,Danke!


----------



## lauti (24 Nov. 2014)

Kann auch nix erkennen!


----------



## Deadpool (25 Nov. 2014)

Einfach ins erste Bild reinzoomen. Da sieht man's.


----------



## Sarafin (26 Nov. 2014)

berlin_suche schrieb:


> Da lohnt sich der erste Blick ... man muss es allerdings wissen ...


oder es sich nur Einbilden...was hier manche zu sehen glauben...  :WOW:


----------



## Deadpool (26 Nov. 2014)

Ein unterhaltsames Thema ist es trotzdem.  Die Antwort wird es wohl nur geben wenn sie mal jemand persönlich drauf ansprechen würde und dies nachweisen kann.


----------



## bergmicha (28 Nov. 2014)

Das ist eine gute Idee mal sie drauf an sprechen ist hier keiner dabei der beim Fernsehen arbeitet der das für uns hier mal machen kann? Das wäre Geil oder ich fange beim Fernsehen an zu arbeiten


----------



## popeye79 (29 Nov. 2014)

zwei bildhübsche damen. es ist echt schwer zu sagen ob das halterlose sind oder nur ein unterrock.
wenn man es zoomt wird es noch pixliger.
lassen wir einfach unseren gedanken freien lauf.
aber ich glaube bei der eva imhof das sie langsam auf den geschmack von halterlosen kommt. sieht ziemlich danach aus


----------



## Deadpool (30 Nov. 2014)

Man kann halt nur spekulieren. Gibt zumindest ein Video, aus dem selben Winkel, in der man auch ähnlich viel Bein sieht. Leider auch etwas älter schon. Inzwischen kommt der Fade In nicht mehr von so weit links. Ob das ein Indiz ist? 

Wer will, der kann ja auf ihrer Facebook oder Twitter Page nachfragen. Leider wird eine Antwort darauf eher unwahrscheinlich sein.


----------



## ToYaTS (6 Dez. 2014)

Sehr schöne bilder Danke


----------



## reissdorf (10 Jan. 2015)

Tolle Bilder dabei! Danke dafür!


----------



## little_people (12 Jan. 2015)

die beiden will man gern mal in action sehen


----------



## hansa (14 Jan. 2015)

:thx: für Annett.


----------



## GerryFF (14 Jan. 2015)

Vielen Dank ans Adlerauge. Halterlose sind jedenfalls nicht auszuschließen!!


----------



## davido12 (5 März 2015)

Bei Rtl gibt es immer was zu gucken!!


----------



## holzinator (26 März 2015)

Vielen DANK :thx:


----------



## beckerud (16 Mai 2015)

nice!! thx!!!


----------



## Sway1 (3 Juni 2015)

:thx: für die hübschen Ladys


----------



## chini72 (10 Juni 2015)

DANKE für ANNETT!!


----------



## MasterKosovic (14 Juni 2015)

merci for the pics


----------



## Drecksack (22 Juni 2015)

Wow..........:thx:


----------



## Frettchen_Nils (23 Juni 2015)

Schön aufgepasst.
Danke


----------



## edelgard (23 Juli 2015)

ein toller Anblick von Annett mit halterlose Strümpfe da davon würde ich gerne mehr sehen:thx::thx::thx:


----------



## jonesm (6 Aug. 2015)

Tolle Beine - aber Halterlose sehe ich nicht. Für mich ist das ein Schatten.


----------



## simarik012004 (29 Okt. 2015)

dankeschön für die bilder:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## RiverSource (19 Nov. 2015)

Danke für die Caps.


----------



## tvgirlslover (20 Nov. 2015)

2 wunderschöne Frauen. Immer wieder ein Genuss. Danke


----------



## simarik012004 (21 Nov. 2015)

sexy beine
:thx::thx:


----------



## Sven. (21 Nov. 2015)

:thx: dir für das Video und fürs hochladen :thumbup:


----------



## syriaplanum (22 Nov. 2015)

bei Ihr macht das Nachrichten schauen Spaß


----------



## mikie (22 Nov. 2015)

danke für annett


----------



## tier (22 Nov. 2015)

Wow, scharf!!! Vielen Dank!:thx:


----------



## hademarweirich (23 Nov. 2015)

Ein schöner Anblick, ob mit oder ohne ;-)


----------

